# Gas Pipeline through Foundation



## claeton (Oct 4, 2008)

In California, can a new concrete foundation be poured around an existing gas line if placed in a sleeve? Or must the gas line be moved? This gas line will probably run along (through) 6' of foundation footing before turning 90 degrees and surfacing next the the wall and then turning 90 degrees again and going over the mudsill and into the structure.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

claeton said:


> In California, can a new concrete foundation be poured around an existing gas line if placed in a sleeve? Or must the gas line be moved? This gas line will probably run along (through) 6' of foundation footing before turning 90 degrees and surfacing next the the wall and then turning 90 degrees again and going over the mudsill and into the structure.


I don't know what the code for sure (although I suspect that you can do it), but it sounds like a bad idea, having something permanently enclosed in concrete that you might one day want to upgrade. 

Why wouldn't you run it straight through the wall then run the longer portion of the gas pipe inside the home?

Jamie


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No gas carrying medium is allowed to be encased in either dry wall concrete or any other concealing building material with out first being inspected by a qualifying city building -authority.

In California the code is even tougher because of earthquake hazard.

Contact your local city building authority.


----------



## claeton (Oct 4, 2008)

The gas pipeline is already there next to an existing concrete foundation which is being removed and replaced with a larger foundation. The new foundation would encase the gas line, unless it is relocated. The home owner doesn't want to relocate the gas line because it means interrupting the gas supply to this occupied house and involving the public utility which might not allow the gas service to be reconnected until the project is complete. Sigh.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not his call. Aren't you pulling permits? the foundation has to be inspected and the city inspector will not allow concrete to be poured over an existing gasline. It will cause it to possibly burst, and KA BOOM!

Sounds like you are sistering two footing?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Sorry the pipe has to be relocated! there isn,t any municipality that will allow a gas line to be encapsulated in a concrete wall. :no: It could be drilled through the wall but not buried in the wall.


----------



## claeton (Oct 4, 2008)

All is being done with permits, inspection etc. If the foundation could be drilled after the foundation is poured and the gas line run through the hole, could an ABS sleeve be put around the pipe before the foundation is poured? Seems like the end result would be the same.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

buletbob said:


> Sorry the pipe has to be relocated! there isn,t any municipality that will allow a gas line to be encapsulated in a concrete wall. :no: It could be drilled through the wall but not buried in the wall.


Not saying it was a good idea, but the inspector did allow my dad to run a piece of 1/2 inch gas pipe up through the concrete floor into his work shop, it was poured in place with the slab, but it went directly down through the slab, then it was just buried below that, so it was only poured in place in about 4 inches of concrete. 

Jamie


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> Not saying it was a good idea, but the inspector did allow my dad to run a piece of 1/2 inch gas pipe up through the concrete floor into his work shop, it was poured in place with the slab, but it went directly down through the slab, then it was just buried below that, so it was only poured in place in about 4 inches of concrete.
> 
> Jamie


That would be ok to come up through a floor or a wall. but to lay a pipe in a cement form or cement wall .:no:


----------

